# The Opera Network



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Just found this the other day. Some hits, some misses, the schedule is daily and it's only on line. Still, it's pretty cool that this exists.

http://pluto.tv/guide/the-opera-network


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

It looks like they just added streaming via Roku, so now I am watching Verdi's Attila. Gergeiv/Mariinsky with Ildar Abdrazakov and Anna Markarova. Even though the schedule says it won't start for another 15 minutes.

On the website, though, it seems like you can select any of the upcoming schedule and it will start right up.

The ads are a little jarring, though.


Worth exploring.


----------



## anmhe (Feb 10, 2015)

Yeah, it is on Roku. I should have mentioned that. Glad someone else is digging it. I wasn't as impressed by the Walt Disney opera by Glass, but I'm looking forward to Die Frau Ohne Schatten later tonight.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

The Rusalka that they're playing is Herheim's from La Monnaie with Myrto Papatanasiu, so there's my morning. I caught it right after the overture.


The operas on the schedule now are the same as yesterday, shifted earlier, so maybe I can watch the Die Frau this evening.

I also really love The Perfect American, though I haven't seen it since it was streamed live. I keep meaning to buy it, but haven't gotten there.


----------

